# CALLING TAKEVIN



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I apologize to this forum but the only contact info I have on takevin is that he is part of this forum. 
takevin
I have sent your invoice 3x from ebay, and when it did not come, I sent it to the email address you gave 2x. The address you gave is invalid and it bounced both times. I suspect you will need to go to your ebay messages to find the invoice, I don't know any other way to get it to you.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Got the figures, thank you very much!


----------

